# "Kayeson" of Kaye & Son(s)



## simonb

I sailed one-way on the "Kayeson" from the Mersey to Kuwait in Sept. 1963. "Supernumary" obvously, but we worked. Oh Yes, did we! But the accomodation was great - we got to stay in the Owner's suite !
Was on my way to Sarawak to do VSO. Kaye & Son(s) had offered free passage to VSO Volunteers. There were four of us.

My memory and brief research (one pic found) was that this as the only ship owned by the Company.

Any info and / or pics welcome.

Simonb


----------



## Bruce Carson

A short history may be found here:
http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/index_files/Page5014.htm
There was a previous ship of the same name, lost with her crew of 38 during WWII. 
Here are pictures of the ship you're looking for:
http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/kayeson.htm
http://www.dunn247.co.uk/Page 282/Page 282 003.jpg


----------



## fred henderson

*Kayeson*

Kayeson was launched by Hawthorn Leslie in 1960, during my time at Hebburn shipyard. She was their Ship Number 743. It is great to see the Dunn photo of her fitting out. The ship outboard of her is most probably Ship 740, Clymene, which despite her contract number was launched after Kayeson.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## non descript

The only records I have are that *Kayeson *delivered to her Owners during 1961, but I have no record of the exact date; whilst our good friend *Clymene* was launched 19-12-1960 and delivered to Hadleys in July 1961 – on this basis the ship could indeed be the relative of the _“world’s favourite tanker” _ (Jester) – but the only worry in my mind would be the extensive white paint at the bow. - I will try and work a bit harder to confirm Fred's good, and almost certainly correct observation.
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## non descript

Well, that was unwise, as *Clymene*, as shown *here* had a magnificient white bow... I am thinking that Fred is likely to be 100pct correct.
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## fred henderson

We shipbuilders have no control over the things you guys do to our work after you take delivery![=P] 

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## non descript

fred henderson said:


> We shipbuilders have no control over the things you guys do to our work after you take delivery![=P]
> 
> Fred(Thumb)


Yes, I have seen those sticky labels they put on ships at delivery: *“Please take care of your new ship, always keep it in water of SG 1.025 and well away from sharp objects and the bottom of the sea; the builders can take no responsibility for damage arising from a failure to follow the manufacturer’s instructions. Please keep the original packing should you need to return your ship to the yard for any reason”*

PS. I think we can be reasonably certain that the vessel Fred suggests is *Clymene*, is indeed that fine ocean greyhound unless of course anyone knows different. (Jester) 
Mark


----------



## Bob Dark

Simon
If you go to www.shipspotting.com and enter Kayeson in the search box you should come up with a couple of pics of said ship.

Good luck

Bob Dark


----------



## Bombersman

fred henderson said:


> Kayeson was launched by Hawthorn Leslie in 1960, during my time at Hebburn shipyard. She was their Ship Number 743. It is great to see the Dunn photo of her fitting out. The ship outboard of her is most probably Ship 740, Clymene, which despite her contract number was launched after Kayeson.
> 
> Fred(Thumb)


That ship on the stocks in the background was very likely the *Linkmoor*, launched in early summer 1961 shortly before the Clymene went on sea trials.

What is your opinion Fred?

Regards

Bob


----------



## leonbarry

in reply to the kayeson that you sailed on ,your dates were wrong as i have my discharge book here in front of me i sailed from birkenhead on the 23 aug 63 to kewait and docked in tilbury 13 oct 63


----------



## fred henderson

Bombersman said:


> That ship on the stocks in the background was very likely the *Linkmoor*, launched in early summer 1961 shortly before the Clymene went on sea trials.
> 
> What is your opinion Fred?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bob


I am sorry Bob, but I missed your earlier post. I agree that the ship on the berth is almost certainly Linkmoor.
I think the Dunn photo was taken very early in 1961, shortly after Clymene was launched on 19 December 1960. The yard punt is inboard of Kayeson and has steam up. It would be used to grapple the drag-chains dropped on the river bed after Clymene was safely afloat.
The photo shows the western berths and fitting out moorings. It is a long time ago, but I think Clymene was also built on the western berths. Kayeson was built on the larger eastern berths. The main fitting-out quay and the dry-dock were behind the photographer; between the two sets of building berths.
In January 1961, Hardwicke Grange would be at the main fitting-out quay and work would be starting on British Venture on the eastern berths. Both Hardwicke Grange and Kayeson were completed March 1961. Linkmoor was launched on 14 April 1961. Both Linkmoor and Clymene were completed in July 1961.


----------



## davidrwarwick

Kayeson also features on Helderlines Shell site:-

http://www.helderline.nl/tanker/1406/kayeson/

Dave


----------



## loco

I did my first two trips as third mate on the KAYESON in late 1980/early 81, having never been near a tanker during my cadetship! We had three watch keeping mates (ie 2x 2/O + 1 x 3/O or 1 x 2/O + 2 x 3/O) and the mate was a dayworker- a legacy, I think, of the vessel working for a number of years on the Mexico to US Gulf run, with short inter-port runs and quick turnarounds.

My cabin was above the main cargo heating steam pipe-very hot even in winter! I also noted how quiet the accommodation was, compared to motor ships; of course, she was turbine, and the deck Officers cabins were in the midships accommodation. Sometimes, in rough weather, one had to decide if one was really hungry, or could make do, as when loaded, seas washed right across the maindeck, and despite the walkway and shelters between the bridge accommodation and the after accommodation, there was always the chance of a ducking.........

The first trip was from Thames Haven to Rotterdam, and our berth there was near the ENERGY CONCENTRATION (?) which had just broken her back due to incorrect discharge pattern. Not very reassuring.........

Both round trips involved unheated cargoes to destinations out of Europe, then going to Punta Cardon to load heated TJP and other heavy crudes for Rouen and/or Rotterdam. On the first trip, we lightered to the HALLIA in Lyme Bay.

My second trip started during the Seaman's strike; the ship was diverted to Hamburg from Rotterdam, where two of us had gone to join her, so we had to fly up to join. The mainly Somali crew was paid off in Hamburg, and eventually we sailed to South America with a 'company contract' crew, rather than pool, and we had a large number of Bosuns and chippys, as well as ABs. This proved to be the ship's last trip under British flag, and I paid off in Rotterdam after we tank cleaned her and then laid up in Pernis. IIRC, the last pumpman on her was also on board for her maiden voyage.

She also carried an excess of engineers, as she was one of the last steamships with Furness Withy, and they were after 'Steam Time' for their certificates.

Twenty years old, and she showed it, but I think I enjoyed the time there, though the two Masters were 'chalk and cheese' with their personal attitudes. My next trip was on the almost brand new CYS MARINER- a slightly different working pattern!

Many more memories, but I've not the time or space for them here.

Martyn


----------



## gilieman

*SS Kayeson 63/64*



leonbarry said:


> in reply to the kayeson that you sailed on ,your dates were wrong as i have my discharge book here in front of me i sailed from birkenhead on the 23 aug 63 to kewait and docked in tilbury 13 oct 63


I agree with you, I was also on that voyage, ( 28th Aug from Birkenhead ) I sailed on the SS Kayeson DHU from 22nd June 1963 till 11th may 1964, I also have a record of all our ports of call and times of arrival, I would very much like to contact an old pal from those days, his name is Frank from Liverpool he was also DHU but could have joined the day you paid off, I sadly can not recall his second name ( Daily?)
regards Donald


----------



## William Clark8

*Gilieman*

I sailed on Kayeson 13th Nov '65 til 13 Jul '66 Worst ship ever, but got caught up in Seamans strike and could not get off as she did not go to Home Trade waters so had to wait til we got to Rotterdam to pay off(Smoke)


----------



## gilieman

William Clark8 said:


> I sailed on Kayeson 13th Nov '65 til 13 Jul '66 Worst ship ever, but got caught up in Seamans strike and could not get off as she did not go to Home Trade waters so had to wait til we got to Rotterdam to pay off(Smoke)


Certainly not the best ship for me either, the crew seemed to change every time we came near home, the final voyage lasted 7 months allowing us more time to get to know each other better.
When I joined in Tilbury 22 June 1963 I only had 4 pence to my name, a three penny coin and a queen Victoria penny that the chippie made into a key ring which I still have, when I finally paid off in Rotterdam 11 may 1964 I had one hundred and one pounds!!


----------



## loco

Here is a photo of her at the end of her life under British flag, taken in Lisbon in early 1981, just after the Seaman's strike.

We discharged here, went light to Puerto Miranda (Maracaibo), loaded TJP for Rotterdam, discharged there, tank cleaned in the North Sea, then went back to Pernis to lay up for sale, where I left the ship.










I was second trip 3/O.

Martyn


----------

